# Hotsync Manager



## HelpLineguy (Mar 11, 2005)

e have about 100 users that have Palm v, Palm vx and Palm M130. They are old and we are getting new palms this year. However, my question is with Hotsync manager. There is about 5 users that can't get Hotsync Manager to start in the startup menu when the start there PC. They can start it manually by simply clicking on the program. Then are able to sync. I have updated the latest version of Palm Desktop. They are directed to the correct port. I have added hotsync manager to the startup folder again. I don't know how many times I have unistalled and reinstalled both Palm Desktop and Pocket Mirror. Let me know if anybody has any info on this. My first post here, thanks in advance. using Windows 2000


----------



## TheDJK (Oct 10, 2003)

Did you try adding HotSync Mgr to the "All Users>Start Menu>Programs>Startup" folder?


----------



## HelpLineguy (Mar 11, 2005)

I did try that about a week or so ago and it did work. Thanks for the follow up! I had to go to the user's profile and add it. I was adding it to the wrong startup menu. Thanks again for the help, I wish you would have read that 3 weeks ago.


----------

